# Taser Probe Deployment & Use of Force



## crackerjack (Oct 27, 2009)

Our command staff is considering a policy change to move probe deployment from level 4 to level 3. I know there are some departments at level 3 now. If you know of any or work for one in Massachusetts and don't mind chiming in, I would appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

You've got me curious. What's the difference between the levels?


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)




----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks Bloodhound.

Crackerjack, is it correct that your department is looking to be able to use a Taser when a suspect is "less resisting"? If so, that's surprising given the current state of "weirdness" going on in the country involving police work. Sounds like your command staff is progressive. If so, that's a good thing.

(If I'm reading the Model wrong, please let me know.)


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Crackerjack, it's been over a week, where'd you go?


----------

